# ITT closing - - implications for Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2016/09/itt_tech_closing_nationwide_do.html

Veterans attending ITT will be covered under the same provisions related to* loan discharge*. However, veterans cannot be credited for the months of eligibility under the G.I Bill already used while at ITT.

As many as 35,000 veterans attend ITT, according to Student Veterans of America.


----------

